# P0172 Parts Cannon activated! - Solved



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JoshuaELegal said:


> I'm stumped. I have a 2018 Cruze, automatic, 48000ish miles. Throwing P0172, but intermittently. New MAF, MAP, upstream O2 sensor, air filter. Still comes on. Oddly, code always comes on right after running through the car wash. No driveability issues, although it does sometimes really hesitate on activation of the auto stop.
> Leaky injectors? Fuel pressure regulator? LTFT is negative 31.
> View attachment 297039
> 
> ...


Welcomed Aboard!

Make sure you have fully connected the new O2 sensor. It maybe just getting some water in the connection.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd verify fuel pressure is correct and if it is start hunting for a vacuum leak.

Forgot to mention to see how long fuel pressure holds after car is turned off.


----------



## JoshuaELegal (Aug 10, 2021)

15cruzediesel said:


> I'd verify fuel pressure is correct and if it is start hunting for a vacuum leak.
> 
> Forgot to mention to see how long fuel pressure holds after car is turned off.


Dummy me. Stupid GM air filter design, caused the air filter to back out just a tad. Fixed now.


----------

